
Xkcd:?? - vxNsr
http://xkcd.com/1446/
======
psgbg
[http://www.reddit.com/r/xkcd/comments/2m1mvp/xkcd_1446/](http://www.reddit.com/r/xkcd/comments/2m1mvp/xkcd_1446/)

[https://twitter.com/ESA_Rosetta](https://twitter.com/ESA_Rosetta)

Apparently is related with the Rosetta Mission

~~~
vxNsr
Sounds about right, I assumed it was similar to the sand castle time piece
from a while back.

------
po
Do you think that… like when President Nixon had a speech prepared for if
Apollo blew up or if the astronauts got stranded on the moon, Randall Munroe
has planned out special frames for if something goes wrong?

------
citizenk
See also [http://xkcd1446.org/](http://xkcd1446.org/) for an archive of xkcd's
#livedrawing of the event

